# Help me tile guys - help me!



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Color Rite is now offering a sanded 100% silicone caulk. I haven't tried it yet, but have been using their regular silicones for years, and the quality and color selection is top notch. They produce over 88 colors, and will color match by brand over the phone.
> 
> Their website is under construction, so just give them a call and speak to a very nice lady named Nora.
> 
> ...





angus242 said:


> Glad you mentioned this. I wanted to see if they can match QuartzLock colors but the website wasn't done. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


Greg,

Looky what I got today:









FYI, I sent them all the QuartzLock colors so they should be able to match in a few weeks! :notworthy


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey fellas, Back to the OP for a minute. I went to the house today to cutout (what turned out to be grout with clear silicone on top). The grout has a consistency of oatmeal - wet oatmeal

Is it possible that the weep holes are clogged and this is backing up through the wall to floor joint?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Looky what I got today:
> 
> ...


Sweet. :clap:

Let us know how it works.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Hey fellas, Back to the OP for a minute. I went to the house today to cutout (what turned out to be grout with clear silicone on top). The grout has a consistency of oatmeal - wet oatmeal
> 
> Is it possible that the weep holes are clogged and this is backing up through the wall to floor joint?


That certainly is a possibility, but there also seems to be a problem with the grout. Even wet grout shouldn't turn to mush. :no:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a problem with TEC xl grout a few years back it took over 18 hours for it to dry:no::sad:


you may have what they call a wash out bag of grout


----------

